# How to Bait a Peeler Crab - Link with Pics



## twcrawford

I've been told how to bait a peeler crab before, but this is by far, the best way I've actually been shown 

I'll be using this technique. All I need is some peelers LOL!

Get em fellow Anglers!!!

http://www.fishing-forum.info/sea-fishing-tips-forum/3712-crab-preparation-hooking-peeler-crab.html


----------



## twcrawford

This is pretty much everything you need to know about peeler crabs


----------



## MetroMan

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dena

I must be lazy.
First I pull the top shell off, break the crab in half, then I just break off a couple of legs, and work the hook in one leg socket, and out the other,
Give the body of the crab a squeeze to crush the shell a little, and get the juices running, and toss it out.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Great bait.....


----------



## catman

Those aren't peeler crabs so that's not how you section a peeler. Those were more like green or stone crabs used for toggin". A true chesapeake peeler or paper shell is a blue ctab getting ready to sluff before becomong a soft shell..FYI on blue crab molting. http://www.serc.si.edu/education/resources/bluecrab/molting.aspx


----------



## dena

Thanks for clearing that up. I was wondering while I was watching the video, what the guy was doing, throwing away all the good parts I use to keep a peeler on the hook.
Peelers too expensive to only get one bait per crab, at least for me.


----------



## Big Rad

I use a sharp pair of scissors. I get 8 baits when I'm fishing for croaker. I get four for rock and 2 when I'm at AI......lol
The snips allow for a better cut without the "smashing" you get when using a knife...........


----------



## twcrawford

Kwesi W. said:


> Great bait.....


Opening day I saw a guy land a keeper rock 30.31...he was using fresh peeler crabs from the wharf. I'm a believer


----------



## twcrawford

Big Rad said:


> I use a sharp pair of scissors. I get 8 baits when I'm fishing for croaker. I get four for rock and 2 when I'm at AI......lol
> The snips allow for a better cut without the "smashing" you get when using a knife...........


Thanks Rad! Good tip in using the scissors. I used peeler this weekend. It finally stayed on the hook. I caught a Ray. Fought that mofo for 15 minutes, clearing the pier. We were able to break the hook off and save my setup. Fun times during a slow time LOL!


----------



## twcrawford

catman said:


> Those aren't peeler crabs so that's not how you section a peeler. Those were more like green or stone crabs used for toggin". A true chesapeake peeler or paper shell is a blue ctab getting ready to sluff before becomong a soft shell..FYI on blue crab molting. http://www.serc.si.edu/education/resources/bluecrab/molting.aspx


Is it safe to say, same baiting techniques, smaller sections?


----------



## Kwesi W.

I tried to find some but couldn't....


----------



## twcrawford

I was told to avoid the frozen ones. Whats been your experience? KW, anyone?


----------



## Kwesi W.

twcrawford said:


> I was told to avoid the frozen ones. Whats been your experience? KW, anyone?


I try to aviod the frozen ones too... from what i've been told the issue with the dead\frozen ones this that they have thier lungs intact.. They say the lungs spoil the bait.. I have found it really hard to find the "True Peeler" crabs... The ones I get are typically still very active and agressive and when they are "RIPE" they are not...


----------



## Big Rad

I get my peelers from an operation on deal island on the eastern shore. Yes it is a looooong drive, but the fishing is phenomenal.


----------



## surfnsam

when peelers are scarce soft crabs will do just tie them on with rigging floss


----------



## catman

I buy my peelers from Tochterman's - best I've ever used. In a pinch i've also used dead hardcrabs from a roadside vendor. Take them and remove the top shell and lungs right away then put them in a cooler with ice. Break them in 1/2 and section as needed. They do work.


----------



## twcrawford

surfnsam said:


> when peelers are scarce soft crabs will do just tie them on with rigging floss


right. my bad. that angler was using soft shell crabs not peeler crabs


----------



## twcrawford

catman said:


> I buy my peelers from Tochterman's - best I've ever used. In a pinch i've also used dead hardcrabs from a roadside vendor. Take them and remove the top shell and lungs right away then put them in a cooler with ice. Break them in 1/2 and section as needed. They do work.


gotcha! Thanks Catman!


----------

